# cutting deck



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

I recently purchased a brand new GT 5000. As you all probably know it comes with a deck. I live in the desert and have no lawn at all. So I would like to either sell or trade the deck. But I don't have any idea how much I should try to see the deck for. It has never even been installed on the tractor. I would consider trading it if any one is interested for either a front bucket or a plow set up.
If any one is interested I live in New Mexico


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh I forgot to add that this is a 54 inch deck and has 3 cutting blades. If you have any questions please post then here.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't know what other model tractors this deck would fit on but if you call Sears they can probably tell you. In your area I don't know if it will be a big seller since I am guessing most other homes don't have much grass to mow either. Then you are probably looking at a big cost to ship it somewhere that a buyer will deduct from the purchase price. 

If you want ideas check Craigslist or ebay. These should give you an idea of value.


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

chrpmaster I do believe that you are right. But if I sell it for something that beats it never being used by me and taking up space in my garage. 
I have tried looking on e-bay but I can't find any that are comparable to mine. I will give Craigs list a try.


----------

